# Ripping DVD's - No Sound - Help Please



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been using Next Video Converter 3.55 (based on reviews from CNet.com) to rip DVD's onto my computer. The video has been very good but the sound is not there. What am I doing wrong or is there a better/easier to use program?

Its not a protected DVD, its just an old Black Crowes Music/Documentory DVD.

I'm using XP SP3, AMD Athlon 64 x2 Core, 4gb ram.

Any Suggestions??


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might not have the proper codecs. Have you tried the *K-Lite Codec Pack*?

If no luck, I think your best bet would be with Google. DVD ripping is often done (if not most of the time) on copy protected DVDs, and that is against this forum's rules.

Even *Next Video Converter 3.55 *would be qualified as questionable here, since it can be used to download YouTube videos, which is against their *Terms of Use*.


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

The video I have is not protected ... its a very old DVD. I tried with a couple new ones (The Hangover, Superbad) but they did not work. I just want it for my music DVD's since i travel with a netbook that doesn't have an optical drive.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If it's not protected just copy everything from the DVD to the hard drive. There should be two folders VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS, copy them both even though AUDIO_TS is usually empty.

Then open the VIDEO_TS folder with whatever media player you use to watch DVD's. If you don't have one get VLC media player.


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

But those folders are 4.7gb's ... if i did that with all my music dvd's then i wouldn't have any room on my hard drive or external


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Do you want to watch these videos or do you want to just listen to the audio?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The following free program can extract the music from your videos:

*AoA Audio Extractor*


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

how am i supposed to use it if i cant get the video from the dvd with the sound ... i mean, if there is no sound when i ripp the dvd how is that program going to extract the sound


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Can you hear the audio when you play the DVD on your computer? If so, Next Video Converter is probably the problem.

You could try Format Factory, but to get the best quality audio you should play the DVD and record the audio using Audacity, a freeware audio recorder/editor.

It's more time consuming but the sound quality is much better than using a converter.


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm not looking to get just he audio ... i want to watch it when on the road ... its a documentory with music clips. according to the law i can rip my own DVD's, like a back up, as long as i'm not distributing them. they are for my use only. I just want to know the correct way to do that with the sound.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Like I said if they're not copy protected just copy the files to the hard drive.

If they are copy protected it's against TSG rules for me to give you any help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

uncbba06 said:


> i'm not looking to get just he audio ... i want to watch it when on the road ... its a documentory with music clips. according to the law i can rip my own DVD's, like a back up, as long as i'm not distributing them. they are for my use only. I just want to know the correct way to do that with the sound.


You haven't answered the question:



> Have you tried the *K-Lite Codec Pack*?


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

yes, i have the k-lite codec pack


----------

